# Suche Programm, zum anzeigen von Threads und JVM Zustand etc



## deleted (6. Aug 2007)

Ich hab hier irgendwie ein Problem:
Ich habe eine Fehlermeldung programmiert und eigentlich sollte nach meinem Verständnis nichts in meinem Programm möglich sein, solange diese angezeigt wird.
Ist aber nicht der Fall!
Das Resultat ist bei bestimmten Fehler ein Zuspamen des Userbildschirms mit der Meldung.
Keine gute Sache!
Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es irgendein Programm gibt, welches mein Programm überwacht und Meldungen anzeigt wie:
- starte neuen Thread Nr. X
- Thread Y schläft nun
usw.

Ich hab schon in Eclipse den Debugger angeschaut:
Der kann das irgendwie nicht...

Ich weiß aber, sowas gibt es.
Da sind dann auch Sachen möglich wie das komplette Bitmuster des Stack anzeigen usw.

Jetzt halt meine Frage:
Wie heißt so ein Programm, und wo bekomme ich es her?
Ahja diese 20.000€ Teile kann ich mir natürlich nicht leisten...
Ein OpenSource Programm wäre daher sehr gut


----------



## Wildcard (6. Aug 2007)

Mach logausgaben für deine Threads.


----------



## deleted (6. Aug 2007)

Leider werden doch auch durch Swing z.B. Threads gestartet.
Also irgendein mächtiger Debugger wäre schon schön.


----------



## HoaX (6. Aug 2007)

einfach einen kotzpunkt an die stelle mache wo die logausgabe gemacht wird. dann siehst du schon im debugger welche threads da alles anhalten?!


----------



## deleted (6. Aug 2007)

Ah ich hatte den Debugger wohl falsch gestartet.
Man muss das über den Käferknopf machen.
Funktionieren tut es aber trotzdem nicht so richtig.
Egal was ich tue, der zeigt immer als Threadstatus "running" an....


----------



## Wildcard (6. Aug 2007)

Du musst einen breakpoint setzen wenn dein Thread irgendwo anhalten soll.


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> einfach einen kotzpunkt an die stelle mache wo die logausgabe gemacht wird. dann siehst du schon im debugger welche threads da alles anhalten?!



@HoaX: wie sagst du einem bookmark  :wink:


----------



## deleted (7. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst einen breakpoint setzen wenn dein Thread irgendwo anhalten soll.



Ahh danke dir vielmals!
Das klappt jetzt mit Eclipse doch wunderbar.
Hatte leider bisher keineErfahrung mit Debuggern 
Aber mit den Breakpoints klappt es jetzt wunderbar und ich kann genau den Zustand der Threads incl. aller Variabeln usw. auslesen!


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2007)

R.B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber mit den Breakpoints klappt es jetzt wunderbar und ich kann genau den Zustand der Threads incl. aller Variabeln usw. auslesen!


Nicht nur das, du kannst sogar den Wert von Variablen ändern und den Code im laufenden Programm ändern  :wink:


----------

